# 2 kittens wanted



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello
we are looking to adopt 2 kittens - have had cats all our lives - our last one died in feb and although we will never replace him we want to pass our catty love on to those looking for new homes.

we live in south devon and although we have had home checks there are no kittens around :-( as not many cat shelters near us.

we are committed to rescue cats and do not want any that have been specifically bred for selling
thanks


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep looking in rescues as kitten season is well underway, although they need a few weeks more with rescues

Have you checked with blue cross and CP down teinbridge way


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I only have one cat and a kitten ready for their new home, sadly kittens are still too young at the moment.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

yes we have registered with all rescues her - even had CP do home check - I almost feel we should get older cats as we always have done but hubby and kids want kittens for a change! we also discussed fostering with CP and my son will be doing his year 10 work experience with a local rescue - catty people indeed!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep in contact with CC Ctazcoonz) she may be able to keep an eye out for you,

but as she said (and me) it still early days in the kitten season and they are way too early to leave just yet x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

crispycat said:


> yes we have registered with all rescues her - even had CP do home check - I almost feel we should get older cats as we always have done but hubby and kids want kittens for a change! we also discussed fostering with CP and my son will be doing his year 10 work experience with a local rescue - catty people indeed!


If you got a mum cat and one of her kittens, then you would be getting the best of both worlds!   xx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

catcoonz where are you situated? mother and kitty sound adorable! the only prob I see with distance is whether home checks can be carried out. we live in south devon.

will keep an eye on what you have coming up - we are in no hurry (well a bit impatient as we miss furries round us lol)


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

crispycat said:


> catcoonz where are you situated? mother and kitty sound adorable! the only prob I see with distance is whether home checks can be carried out. we live in south devon.
> 
> will keep an eye on what you have coming up - we are in no hurry (well a bit impatient as we miss furries round us lol)


Trixie and toula are gorgeous xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

crispycat said:


> yes we have registered with all rescues her - even had CP do home check - I almost feel we should get older cats as we always have done but hubby and kids want kittens for a change! we also discussed fostering with CP and my son will be doing his year 10 work experience with a local rescue - catty people indeed!


If you are able to foster, please seriously consider it. So many, charities are short of fosterers and waiting lists are huge!

Keep checking in with your rescue centres as frequently as possible.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im in Oxfordshire, but if you have already been home checked by cpl i have a friend who can check details for me which would save me from finding and doing another home check.

If you wanted kittens, i have some longhair just born 4 days ago but they cant leave until 16 weeks old after spaying.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> Trixie and toula are gorgeous xx


yup they certainly are


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

catcoonz a local rescue has just rung me today to say they will have some kittens ready this weekend but will ring me agian on sat when homing officer does her "homing rounds" not sure what that means 

so will let you know the outcome - will also be talking to them about fostering (have done with Cp too) but this is a one branch show and desperate for help - besides I fell in love with some of their older residents :biggrin: 

My neighbhour volunteers for a cat rescue and has been telling me of the dire situation.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

crispycat said:


> catcoonz a local rescue has just rung me today to say they will have some kittens ready this weekend but will ring me agian on sat when homing officer does her "homing rounds" not sure what that means
> 
> so will let you know the outcome - will also be talking to them about fostering (have done with Cp too) but this is a one branch show and desperate for help - besides I fell in love with some of their older residents :biggrin:
> 
> My neighbhour volunteers for a cat rescue and has been telling me of the dire situation.


im assuming homing rounds would be someone checking the homes of people adopting cats


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you have already been home checked then the homing rounds will just be to ensure kittens are ready.

Good luck and if you do foster you will find it very rewarding. xx


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello everyone
Just wanted to give you an update on our situation!

We went to see the kittens at the rescue yesterday - the lovely homing officer and us spent ages with them - the hardest part was just choosing 2 if finances allowed we'd have them all!

The decision was made a bit easier by them choosing us so to speak! They are 12 weeks old just been neutered and we are going to pick them up next sat - we have to take them back for stitches to be removed and 2nd lot of injections in the future,

The homing lady was very impressed with the way our boys interacted with them(well they have had years of training :thumbdown: ) 

We are all so excited but also worried about having everything in place. 

We also discussed volunteering and fostering and will be interviewed separately for that.

To Catcoonz 
As an aside I just wanted to say to Catcoonz it sounds like you do amazing work for the lives of furries - do you run a rescue? If we were closer we would have loved to help you! do you have a website? If so would love to tell our friends in the south east who might be looking for cats about you if that is ok!


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

i wrote an update hours ago but it does not appear here - could there be a reason why? 

In short we are going to be proud parents of 2 kittens next week


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

crispycat said:


> i wrote an update hours ago but it does not appear here - could there be a reason why?
> 
> In short we are going to be proud parents of 2 kittens next week


mine has done that a few times aswell so ive had to rewrite my comments...not sure if its the website that has a glitch somewhere 

thats brilliant news Crispycat  hope you will post loads of piccies of your little furbabys


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for some reason your reply was held for moderating OP - it does happen for now particular reason now and then 
Oh and congratulations on your new kittens


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Crispycat - thats fab news

Remember, we need loads of pics x


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

thank you yes ofcourse i wil post piccies

The little girl still has stitches on her side so have to be careful.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats fantastic news, 2 rescue kittens will now have a loving home. xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

crispycat said:


> Hello everyone
> Just wanted to give you an update on our situation!
> 
> We went to see the kittens at the rescue yesterday - the lovely homing officer and us spent ages with them - the hardest part was just choosing 2 if finances allowed we'd have them all!
> ...


Congrats on your new bundles of fur  :thumbup:

I bet you can't wait until next Saturday, I hope the time flies by for you 

Look forward to your intro' thread, hearing all about them and seeing lots of pics 

BTW, Welcome to the forum


----------

